# Learning Tang Yik Pole



## KPM (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi Guys!

I have a small group I have been sharing the Tang Yik Pole method with.  I have done a series of Lessons so that would have something to refer to.  I've made the first one "public", so check it out.

If anyone is truly interested in learning the Tang Yik Pole, and not just wanting to look out of curiosity, just PM me and we can likely work something out.






Keith


----------



## wckf92 (Nov 27, 2016)

Keith, what would you say the weight distribution is between back vs front once you are in the basic posture/stance? 
80/20?
90/10?


----------



## KPM (Nov 27, 2016)

90/10 would probably be ideal, but it really ends up being more 80/20.  The weight transfers to the lead leg momentarily while doing the footwork because the weight shifts are one of the things that powers the pole, but it always returns to the back leg as much as possible.


----------



## KPM (Dec 4, 2016)

This is lesson #7:


----------



## wckf92 (Dec 11, 2016)

@KPM 
What is the rear hand position in tang yik form when doing the spearing/thrust?


----------



## KPM (Dec 15, 2016)

Well, seems that my temporary ban must be over.   The following is a clip I shot last weekend and was intending to post then:







Given the actions of the moderators here recently, I likely won't be spending as much time in the forum.  For the life of me I don't understand why they fail to see who the real trouble-makers here are!

When I discovered I was banned, I posted that video over in KFO instead.  Guess who followed me over there to start another argument???  

Anyway, if interested in Tang Yik pole, just PM me.


----------



## ShortBridge (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you for making these videos. One of the most valuable contributions I've seen in a while. I find some time later and PM you with some questions. 

Welcome back.


----------



## futsaowingchun (Dec 15, 2016)

KPM said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I have a small group I have been sharing the Tang Yik Pole method with.  I have done a series of Lessons so that would have something to refer to.  I've made the first one "public", so check it out.
> 
> ...


Who taught you the pole form?


----------



## KPM (Dec 15, 2016)

futsaowingchun said:


> Who taught you the pole form?



Sifu Michael Tang in Hong Kong.


----------



## Callen (Dec 15, 2016)

KPM said:


> Sifu Michael Tang in Hong Kong.


I like Sifu Michael Tang's version of the pole.

Apparently, Tang Yik was his "Grand-uncle". I bet you got some great insight about Tang Yik's past. So much history there.


----------



## KPM (Dec 15, 2016)

Callen said:


> I like Sifu Michael Tang's version of the pole.
> 
> Apparently, Tang Yik was his "Grand-uncle". I bet you got some great insight about Tang Yik's past. So much history there.



Yes indeed!  Tang Yik actually lived with Michael Tang's family for a good while.


----------



## LFJ (Dec 18, 2016)

> When I discovered I was banned, I posted that video over in KFO instead.  Guess who followed me over there to start another argument???
> 
> Anyway, if interested in Tang Yik pole, just PM me.



Not an argument, but polite technical discussion with helpful disagreement virtually from Tang Yik himself.

http://www.kungfumagazine.com/forum/showthread.php?69935-Tang-Yik-Weng-Chun-Pole-Method


----------



## KPM (Dec 18, 2016)

I guess that's why you continue to have problems in various forums.  You don't have enough insight to recognize the difference between carrying on a polite discussion and being argumentative.


----------



## futsaowingchun (Dec 18, 2016)

If I wanted to learn your pole.How would that be possible? I live in NYC


----------



## LFJ (Dec 18, 2016)

KPM said:


> I guess that's why you continue to have problems in various forums.  You don't have enough insight to recognize the difference between carrying on a polite discussion and being argumentative.



Appreciate the concern, but I have no problems in any forum.

A third-party review of that thread states:



> This has been one of the most informative threads I have viewed here in recent times. Thank you all.



I think if you were a little less concerned with reputation, you'd take the newly learned information back to discuss with your sifu, instead of getting all offended when Tang Yik was shown to perform the exact method you ignorantly criticized in the Yip Man system, although granted you were looking at some poor examples.


----------



## KPM (Dec 19, 2016)

^^^ You have certainly had problems in this forum!   And Tang Yik was not doing exactly what I was talking about.  You said so yourself!  I was talking about full supination as being a weak grip.  You pointed out that not everyone uses that grip and that you yourself do a half-way between grip.  Then you pointed out that Tang Yik uses the same grip.   Again, you are so caught up in trying to win arguments, that you miss the discussion.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 19, 2016)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:
*
Return to the original subject and keep the conversation polite and professional. Personal shots will result in accounts being suspended or banned.

Mark A Cochran
Dirty Dog
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## LFJ (Dec 19, 2016)

KPM said:


> Tang Yik was not doing exactly what I was talking about.  You said so yourself!  I was talking about full supination as being a weak grip.  You pointed out that not everyone uses that grip and that you yourself do a half-way between grip.  Then you pointed out that Tang Yik uses the same grip.   Again, you are so caught up in trying to win arguments, that you miss the discussion.



You were criticizing several aspects of the shoulder height thrust with rotation in the YM system (not just the grip), but because you had only seen it done poorly on Youtube and didn't know Tang Yik also used the same method.

I'm not even arguing with you. Just sharing info. It is what it is. There's nothing to argue about.

Just take the info and do what you want with it. Ask your sifu why you guys do it differently, train with it to test the pros and cons (I gave some training ideas on that thread), or ignore it and keep doing what you do if you don't care why the "King of the Weng Chun Long Pole" used that method.


----------



## LFJ (Dec 19, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Return to the original subject



Nothing but the original subject, i.e. the content of KPM's lesson clips on the Tang Yik pole, has been discussed...?


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 19, 2016)

LFJ said:


> Nothing but the original subject, i.e. the content of KPM's lesson clips on the Tang Yik pole, has been discussed...?



Whenever a thread has degenerated into personal attacks, a generic warning is certainly appropriate. 

As DD stated, I'm simply going to ask that people keep this thread civil, and on-topic.  People are free to disagree, and yes, even go after the message being given, but attacking the messenger is forbidden.


----------



## KPM (Dec 19, 2016)

futsaowingchun said:


> If I wanted to learn your pole.How would that be possible? I live in NYC



Just PM me Mike!


----------



## futsaowingchun (Dec 25, 2016)

KPM said:


> Just PM me Mike!



Ok will do..


----------

